
Show HN: I made a DOOM demake (2DOOM) for fun - valryon
https://2doom.itch.io/game
======
thomascgalvin
This is fucking awesome. I love the cacodemon.

Completely unrelated, but I cannot play a game with any kind of skill unless
I'm using a controller laid out like an old SNES gamepad.

------
twright
Really cool! My controller was plugged in and surprised that it worked with
the game, I've never used it in a browser before!

Likely a bug in the framework but in Firefox 67 the right audio channel is
cutting out sometimes, works fine in Chrome though.

------
phaemon
Very nice. Note that when it says "press start" you need to press Enter if
playing with keyboard.

------
joestandring
Gotta say those sprites look pretty nice

------
ezekg
The sound design in this is superb. Great job.

Who did the sound design? Just curious. The person listed for that in the
description seems to be another pixel artist, and the Twitter also seems
wrong.

------
ThePhysicist
This looks fabulous, congrats on publishing it.

------
spookybones
Amazing job. How long did it take to make?

~~~
valryon
About 3 months, most of the time as a night pet project and 1 full month of
work.

------
maximp
Seriously impressive - had a _blast_ with it for a few minutes! Love all the
-game feel- effects - very good!

------
tonetheman
Really good.

When you export to HTML how well does game maker do? Did you have to change
much?

~~~
valryon
Thanks.

Well, I have a mitigated opinion about the HTML5 export of GMS2, but it's
mostly because of how we worked.

We have one very large scene with a lot of objects that runs at 600 FPS on PC
and the first time we tried the HTML export we had a great slideshow at 5 FPS
on Firefox.

So I added many hacks (mostly deactivating/activating objects that are not on
screen) and we ended up having decent performances on most machines, this is
what you can play now. But those hacks cause some bugs (sometimes the entities
will be activatied before the floor collider and they will fall through it).

Now, if we tested the game from start in HTML5 we could have anticipated the
issue and design the level in another way. But the pricing (150$ for web
export) doesn't encourage the devs to do so.

But it's still one of the best engine for 2D HTML5 games as long as you are
aware of the limitation.

------
tracker1
Offline, or inaccessible to me.. seems cool though.

------
russdpale
Nice job! What did you use to make it?

------
FrancAn7
you did the pixel art aswell ?

------
PrimeDirective
damn! heck yeah

